# Tivo and Film Four, i'm off for a cry.



## glenbo (May 18, 2004)

Hello,

Only my fourth ever post, so be nice! 

Having a world of problems with my tivo and film four if i select the channel manually the tivo happily changes to film four.

However having set it to record two films over the last week and having ended up with Love Island (Groan) and some BBC prog about an angry farmer (he seemed very angry,) you can tell the tivo is having issues changing to that channel.

I have been through set-up numerous times and have the IR wands sending at the slowest possible setting. To my freeview box ( Phillips DTR 200/05)

As it works without issue when i select the channel from the prog guide, im rather stuck.

Should add tivo is unmodded. (In fact still has the plastic cover on the front, which is rather sad.)

Anyway any help would be fantastic. (He says looking through the epg for the next episode of angry farmer.) 

Many Thanks


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

With some Freeview boxes - slow speed can cause problems.

If I change to 31 on slow speed on one of box Freeview boxes, the 3 switches to ITV then the 1 goes to BBC1 as the box times out too quick.


----------



## glenbo (May 18, 2004)

Hi, thanks for the v.quick reply.

I should add I have tried medium and fast speed, both then fail to change to channel 31 at all (I have the same problem with channel 11)

Short of a new freeview box im out of ideas. (On Medium/Fast it wont change to those two channels even from the prog guide.)

The fact that it works with out problem for every other channel really does have me scratching my head.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

you could try moving the ir wand further away from the sensor, 
or even using both wands together (yes I know people don't advise this, but it worked for me)

I remember having to do similar with my previous freeview box (but it died, so may just have been faulty anyway !)


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Also worth experimenting with the number of digits option to get Tivo to send out leading 0's. My freeview box works best when Tivo sends 3 digit channel numbers so channel 31 gets sent as 031 for example.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

I had similar problems with my pace ntl box, until I got different IR wands from letsautomate. I also got an opaque cover that means only the tivo can change the channel as it blocks out IR from anywhere else..


----------



## jonwalker67 (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi

I am having a similiar problem, and co-incidentally (or not) I have a Philips DTR 1500.

It may not be a problem with Tivo in my case, as it seems that when I go to channel 31 using Tivo, the digits are entered and accepted ok via the IR blaster.

The STB doesn't pick up a picture on 31 though. The STB programme guide shows the correct info, but no picture or sound.

I have tried re-booting the STB twice now, and re-scanned for new channels but it hasn't helped.

I have been looking for a good reason to buy a new STB (the annoyance over recording digital radio is almost reason enough), perhaps now is the time. Unless anyone can help me to get filmfour.

Sorry I can't be any more help to you glenbo


----------



## jonwalker67 (Jul 3, 2004)

Update;

Did another reset on the STB during good weather and Filmfour now works fine. Previous resets may have been affected by windy/stormy weather?


----------

